# masonry



## Eric_Paul (Nov 23, 2010)

what do yall think bout rappers being accused of being freemasons? hidden images in videos.. in songs


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Nov 23, 2010)

Eric_Paul said:


> what do yall think bout rappers being accused of being freemasons? hidden images in videos.. in songs



If you are talking in terms of Rick Ross's Song Free Mason featuring Jay-Z both of these gentlemen have made public statements that they are not masons. Rather or not they are masons haven't been confirmed. They are covered under the 1st amendment to speak on what they would like to. I'm sure this song is for entertainment purposes only all the wild theories are just that theories.

My two cents.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Nov 24, 2010)

Eric_Paul said:


> what do yall think bout rappers being accused of being freemasons? hidden images in videos.. in songs


 I think very little about rappers as it is. Whether or not someone thinks that they are putting "secret Masonic images" in videos? Even less.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Nov 24, 2010)

Eric_Paul said:


> what do yall think bout rappers being accused of being freemasons? hidden images in videos.. in songs



I think this is just further evidence that most conspiracy theorists need to cut down on their crack smoking.  Of with all that crack smoking they are doing, it's only a matter of time that conspiracy theorists come up with the theory that Freemasons got them addicted to crack to discredit them.


----------



## swole (Nov 25, 2010)

I believe Ross us blatantly saying he is a Free Mason. I think that rap can be used as a tool to spread the craft to those interested if done correctly. Rap music already had a bad rap (no pun intended) and the word  "accusation" is usually used in a negative light. I believe people are reading too much into it. I would be honored to have someone of Jay Z's persona be a brother, but Ross is definitely a Square.


----------



## JTM (Nov 29, 2010)

i think it's appropriate that this is in off topic.  haha.

and i enjoy all the things that are said about freemasonry.  good for a chuckle


----------



## owls84 (Nov 29, 2010)

Everyone expresses themselves diffrently. Anyone as the right to say they are a Mason, heck I know card carriers that are no more a Mason than Jay-Z. Doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Bro Whalon (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah i think Rick Ross has mentioned something in the song as if he was on the square, and Jay Z on the otherhand states that he is not a freemason but amazing LOL... There are a few videos out that have symbols emblems or shall i say using allegory to get messages out. However with saying this we should also look into the fact that alot of those artist who have studied islamic (muslim) religion learn alot of masonic knowledge as well. check out some of the stuff said in the song by Wutang Clan called triumph if you can watch the video it shows a lot of stuff in there if you can put it together or shall i say have done some research on certain things. (studying)


----------



## Bro Whalon (Nov 29, 2010)

Forgot to mention that Im personally not upset at any artist who wants to admit to enjoying being apart of the craft, I only hope that if they do belong to this wonderful fraternity that they are all in with it as they say in poker. Because actors musicians athletes all of the above can reach out to the younger communities in ways that we could never imagine.


----------

